
Zuckerberg: I want to cure all diseases this century (2016) - JumpCrisscross
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/27/zuckerberg-i-want-to-cure-all-diseases-this-century.html
======
tabeth
Three questions here: 1\. Has he cured even one? 2\. Cure them for whom? 3\.
How much is a cure?

I would argue that with proper utilization of the world's technology today and
proper incentives of the world's behavior, most incidence of disease could be
eradicated now. For example, fast food for example leads to heart disease [1]
I believe it's easier to make fast food extremely expensive to the point where
no one would want to eat it and consequently there will be a significant
decrease in the occurrence of heart disease, compared to curing heart disease.
There are MANY examples of things like this.

[1]
[https://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/HealthyLiving/HealthyEating/D...](https://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/HealthyLiving/HealthyEating/DiningOut/Eating-
Fast-Food_UCM_301473_Article.jsp)

